# New - Aikido & MA Video Channel



## BritishAikido@ntlworld.co (Jan 26, 2008)

The new " Aikido Ellis Video Channel " is now live at - 

http://aikidoellisvideo.magnify.net/ 

This is TV channel is intended for the inclusion " only " of true traditional Aikido and MA. With videos of Kenshiro Abbe Sensei - Masahilo Nakazono Sensei - M Noro Sensei - Ellis Schools of Traditional Aikido - . The Kenshiro Abbe Event 2005 - The Nakazono Event 2007. 
And for your amusement some special " Ki Aikido " videos.
_________________
No matter your pretence, you are what you are and nothing more. Kenshiro Abbe Sensie.


----------



## tempus (Jan 26, 2008)

Question on the Ki Aikido clip.  Was that done in fun or was that serious?  Reason I ask was that I could have sworn he was not touching the guy coming at him.........


----------



## Yari (Jan 28, 2008)

Thansk for sharing... lvoed wathcning through the vids..... Even learned a thing or two.

/Yari


----------



## BritishAikido@ntlworld.co (Jan 31, 2008)

Temus
I admit that I did initially add the Ki videos for amusement. I can though assure you that the Ki being demonstrated is serious. I decided to remove them just in case some people watched them withoutout reading the comment text and associated them with my organisation.

Yari
Pleased to hear you enjoyed your visit to the site.

I have now added an old Judo video of my teacher Kenshiro Abbe Sensei from 1957. It was very difficult to upload and lost a lot of the quality in doing so.
Henry Ellis


----------



## BritishAikido@ntlworld.co (Feb 8, 2008)

Another old film from 1963.... Aikido demonstration USAF Air Base West Drayton - USAF European Judo Championships...Aikido with Henry Ellis - Derek Eastman - Mad Geoff Goodwin ( no hakama )Look for the flash of the knife, they did not call him ` Mad Geoff ` for nothing.. This film is not speeded up, note how the Judoka are walking past normally. At this time this is the earliest known Aikido film in the UK. Apologies for the poor quality.
 Henry Ellis


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice site!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent site Thank you


----------



## Yari (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the new vid.... I loved it.

/Yari


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 11, 2008)

I enjoyed watching those
thanks for sharing


----------



## BritishAikido@ntlworld.co (Feb 16, 2008)

I have just added some video excerpts of the " TK Chiba Shihan 40th Celebration " London 2006. This event was held by the British BiranKai to celebrate the period from 1966 to 2006 that Chiba Shihan has taught in the UK. This is the first time this video has been published, enjoy.
Aikido Ellis Video Channel
http://aikidoellisvideo.magnify.net 

No matter your pretence you are what you are and nothing more...Kenshiro Abbe Sensei 1915 - 1985


----------



## Yari (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks, loved the view of history. And I like the AIkido!

/Yari


----------



## BritishAikido@ntlworld.co (Mar 1, 2008)

http://aikidoellisvideo.magnify.net

Latest addition !!
About the video: In the year 2000 the British Aikido Board colluded with a Mr Jack Poole to corrupt the true history of British Aikido from its inception in 1955 by Kenshiro Abbe Sensei. The BAB refused to view this film or the photos available of Mr Poole as a beginner in 1968 and presented Mr Poole with a tarnished Bronze Statue to celebrate his fraudulent claims. The BAB have since apologised for the devious part they played in this saga. On the other hand Mr Poole has unashamedly never apologised for his part. Mr Poole was an immediate beginner in 1968 yet claimed he started Aikido with Tadashi Abe Sensei in 1952  ~ Received 1st dan in ShotoKan Karate 16 years before it was even introduced to the UK.  ~ Represented the British Judo Council in international competition in 1955 !! The BJC was not founded until 1958 and did not enter international competition until the late 1960's.  :~ Trained in Kendo with Tomio Otani many years before Tomio started Kendo, in fact Tomio was then a young schoolboy - ;D Claimed he was 3rd dan Judo with Matsutaro Otani Sensei in the 1950s -- Robin Otani Sensei states " I have all my fathers old records on a computer disc and there is no record of a Mr Jack Poole. " :'(..Read the full " Jack Poole Biography " on http://www.geocities.com/britishaikido


----------



## BritishAikido@ntlworld.co (Mar 22, 2008)

I am pleased to advise everyone that the new Aikido Video Channel http://www.aikidoellisvideo.magnify.net
Has aquired 2 rare films of the legendary Budo Master Kenshiro Abbe Sensei circa 1956 courtsey of Bu-sen Milano Italy.....
Another very rare film courtsey of Bu-sen Milano circa 1956..... " Excellent and are old film " Gerry Gyngell a member of K Abbe Sensei's 1964 Olympic Squad........
Gyngel Sensei describes these two films as - A thorough demonstration of Judo from Basic Ukemi techniques. Basic stance and movement. Correct throwing and counter throwing with a wide variety of techniques also including practice methods. All of these also illustrate the Kyu-SWhin-Do method. This is a great opportunity for Judoka students who were never privileged enough to study with Abbe Sensei this a rare chance learn.


----------

